# Life In Cold Blood



## Adasunshine (Feb 5, 2008)

Not sure if this belonged in the Media forum or the Science/Nature forum but seeing as it's a TV documentary, I thought I'd risk it here.

Did anyone see this gem of a programme last night?

Not being a fan of reptiles (I'm a bit girly when it comes to things that crawl/slither/slink), I thought this would at least help me see that they're not all bad...

David Attenborough, as always, delivered a wonderful programme and not only made it interesting but made you love them almost as much as he seemed to, I love his enthusiasm about the natural world and all that it contains.  

I thought last night's episode was marvellous and they are such wonderful 'little' creatures (albeit the saltwater croc and the leatherback turtle which are HUGE).

The only bad thing about this programme is that it's Attenborough's last... 

xx


----------



## Talysia (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, I can't believe I missed this last night!  I love Attenborough's wildlife documentaries, and when I heard that there was to be a series on reptiles (I actually really like reptiles - I find them fascinating), I wanted to watch it.

Does anyone know if the first episode is going to be repeated?


----------



## Harpo (Feb 5, 2008)

Talysia said:


> Does anyone know if the first episode is going to be repeated?



Sunday at 6pm on BBC1


----------



## Talysia (Feb 5, 2008)

Excellent. Thanks, Harpo.


----------



## Harpo (Feb 5, 2008)

Anytime, my Lady


----------



## The Ace (Feb 5, 2008)

Looking forward to it all week, then reality bit, maybe the parents will let me watch it as a birthday present.


----------



## Harpo (Feb 10, 2008)

Harpo said:


> Sunday at 6pm on BBC1




Just a reminder, in case you forgot about it


----------



## Harpo (Feb 11, 2008)

Another reminder - episode two began one minute ago 


(sorry about the double post)


----------



## Adasunshine (Feb 11, 2008)

I wish I was here when you posted that Harpo... I just missed all but the last 10 minutes! 

Now I have to wait until Sunday - very sad about the Golden Frogs though... *waves*

xx


----------



## ravenus (Feb 12, 2008)

I'll have to wait for the DVD release sadly. Does Attenborough present it in person or only voiceover? Must be getting rusty, that old stalwart.


----------



## Harpo (Feb 12, 2008)

In person of course - but this is his last series


----------

